# Canon Lexmark Epson PostScript printer list



## teckk (Dec 17, 2010)

Canon printers that use PostScript data stream
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1e9bd60440bf30f3c862569c100795cad

Lexmark
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1023b5ee0895389a7862569c10078d695

Epson
http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=nas1aeb8bc2140732fb2862569c10078efbb


----------

